# Stage 9 **SPOILER**



## Landslide (12 Jul 2010)

Rest day? REST DAY???

I thought you were hard as nails!!! Get on your bikes and get riding NOW!!!

(Anyone else having withdrawal symptoms?)


----------



## Chuffy (12 Jul 2010)

Heh, lightweights. They'd never finish PBP if they insisted on a whole day off.

Actually, don't lots of the riders hate rest days? If they feel as bad the day after as I do for the first ten miles after a tea-stop on a century ride then I can sympathise.


----------



## PpPete (12 Jul 2010)

Landslide said:


> Anyone else having withdrawal symptoms?



Me!

How's the bar bag BTW ?


----------



## philipbh (12 Jul 2010)

Landslide said:


> (Anyone else having withdrawal symptoms?)



There is a highlights program on ITV4 tonight at 1900


----------



## BigSteev (12 Jul 2010)

I too am having withdrawal symptoms and, so it seems, are Sky who've had Simon Gerrans withdraw. Hardly a surprise as he's broke his arm. What is amazing is that he broke it 7k into yesterday's stage and then rode the remaining 182k to Avoriaz with it. Chapeau.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 Jul 2010)

philipbh said:


> There is a highlights program on ITV4 tonight at 1900



What will that be of then, the best highlights of them all sitting about eating cake??


----------



## Scoosh (12 Jul 2010)

BigSteev said:


> I too am having withdrawal symptoms and, so it seems, are Sky who've had Simon Gerrans withdraw. Hardly a surprise as he's broke his arm. What is amazing is that he broke it 7k into yesterday's stage and then rode the remaining 182k to Avoriaz with it. Chapeau.


Somewhat of a difference from all the wussie footballers, who fall, clutching their legs/arms/knees and rolling around like they are at death's door .

Real men/women ride bikes


----------



## Steve H (12 Jul 2010)

Yep - definitely missing watching it. Surprised myself at how much I got into it last week whilst I was off work. 

Hmmm - not sure if I am really missing TdF, maybe I'm just hankering after another couple of weeks off work and dossing about riding my bike and watching tele!!


----------



## SimonRoberts0204 (12 Jul 2010)

Is it common for riders to stretch their legs with a bit of riding on the rest day? According to LA's twitter, he has. Is this just because he's out of the running and therefore might as well enjoy the scenery?


----------



## Noodley (12 Jul 2010)

SimonRoberts0204 said:


> Is it common for riders to stretch their legs with a bit of riding on the rest day? According to LA's twitter, he has. Is this just because he's out of the running and therefore might as well enjoy the scenery?




Most will go out.


----------



## Stange (12 Jul 2010)

Noodley said:


> Most will go out.




Sky did, they rode past my mates house in Chappelle d'abondance. The jammy beggar sent me an email about it whilst I was at work.


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2010)

It's make or break for Wiggo today. He has to, at least, stay with the leaders today up the Col du Madeleine if he's really got a top 5 or 10 in him.
I think one of the GC men will have a go today, probably As after Sunday's performance unless Bertie is better prepared today.


----------



## philipbh (13 Jul 2010)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> What will that be of then, the best highlights of them all sitting about eating cake??




Gary Imlach Sarcasm Fest


----------



## MichaelM (13 Jul 2010)

rich p said:


> I think one of the GC men will have a go today, probably As after Sunday's performance unless Bertie is better prepared today.



How much of a gap would AS need over the top of the final climb to hold a lead to the finish? I think the top three will be unchanged after todays stage.


----------



## Speicher (13 Jul 2010)

I think Leon Luis Sanchez will be more in evidence today. He (I am told) has good descending skills for the downhill finish.


----------



## Chuffy (13 Jul 2010)

MichaelM said:


> How much of a gap would AS need over the top of the final climb to hold a lead to the finish? I think the top three will be unchanged after todays stage.


It's a long downhill finish isn't it? Evans said on Sunday that he thought there would be a selection on the Col de la Madeleine (will Wiggy hang on?) so will we see some of the more sketchy GC contenders (Leipheimer, Hejsedahl) fall away?

Can't see the Big Three gapping each other though.


----------



## biking_fox (13 Jul 2010)

Lots of attacks already and after the early start too it's going to be hard day - again.


----------



## raindog (13 Jul 2010)

Speicher said:


> I think Leon Luis Sanchez will be more in evidence today. He (I am told) has good descending skills for the downhill finish.


He's in the break. Hope he goes all the way and gets the win this time. IMO AndyS should've let him win on sunday after that pull he got up the last bit of the climb. Not very classy that.


----------



## MichaelM (13 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> It's a long downhill finish isn't it? Evans said on Sunday that he thought there would be a selection on the Col de la Madeleine (will Wiggy hang on?) so will we see some of the more sketchy GC contenders (Leipheimer, Hejsedahl) fall away?
> 
> Can't see the Big Three gapping each other though.



I think I heard something about AS not being too hot on the descents, so upon further reflection, I'm going to go for Evans and Contador to regain what they lost to AS on Sun. 

Roll on 2:30 !


----------



## MichaelM (13 Jul 2010)

raindog said:


> He's in the break. Hope he goes all the way and gets the win this time. IMO AndyS should've let him win on sunday after that pull he got up the last bit of the climb. Not very classy that.



LLS was 5'03" behind. 

OOPS, that's overall, he was 3'27" behind on Sun. (but I get your point). Then again, it was his chance for a first ever tour stage win.


----------



## raindog (13 Jul 2010)

oops - wrong Sanchez - sorry.


----------



## montage (13 Jul 2010)

I would have thought Andy is more confident on descents than bertie


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Jul 2010)

Thor Hushovd is doing the right thing for Green again - if Cav ever wants to win this, he is going to have to learn how to get the intermediate sprints as well as the big stage wins. Mind you, I know he has said that he's not now going for the Green this year, and going for stage wins, but he has also said that Green is his goal eventually.


----------



## lukesdad (13 Jul 2010)

Got to watch it on ITV 4 today instead of eurosport. All highlights at the moment  Any body when the live feed starts ?


----------



## Eoin Rua (13 Jul 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Got to watch it on ITV 4 today instead of eurosport. All highlights at the moment  Any body when the live feed starts ?



1430 - same as every other day!


----------



## Speicher (13 Jul 2010)

Which Sanchez is in the break away group? 

Just been confused because I thought Luis Leon Sanchez was in the front part of the main peloton. But David Harmon was just talking about him being in the break away. There is another Sanchez, first name Samuel.

*Edit* It's Luis Leon in the breakaway. Just saw the list on Eurosport.


----------



## MichaelM (13 Jul 2010)

Speicher said:


> Which Sanchez is in the break away group?
> 
> Just been confused because I thought Luis Leon Sanchez was in the front part of the main peloton. But David Harmon was just talking about him being in the break away. There is another Sanchez, first name Samuel.



Samuel - Euskaltel

LL - black and red ! (I won't embarrass myself trying to spell it).


----------



## Speicher (13 Jul 2010)

Black and red = Caisse d'Epargne - Valverde's "old" team.


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2010)

Speicher said:


> Black and red = Caisse d'Epargne - Valverde's "old" team.




Give him up, Speich. He's not worth it


----------



## Speicher (13 Jul 2010)

Yes, he was a very naughty boy. But in purely cycle racing terms, I thought Luis Leon might do well in my Fantasy Team. We shall see.


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2010)

Vino's shot off the front


----------



## montage (13 Jul 2010)

Vino attacked

what a gimp


----------



## Dave Davenport (13 Jul 2010)

Only got ITV4. Bloody adverts!


----------



## montage (13 Jul 2010)

Evans about to be dropped? ooo
Wiggo is up there


----------



## montage (13 Jul 2010)

montage said:


> Evans about to be dropped? ooo
> Wiggo is up there


maybe wiggo is actually at the back  oops


----------



## Speicher (13 Jul 2010)

Evans has "cracked".


----------



## zimzum42 (13 Jul 2010)

evans and Armstrong gone


----------



## zimzum42 (13 Jul 2010)

wow


----------



## montage (13 Jul 2010)

what a great game of cat and mouse!
Contador seems to have the favourable tactics


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2010)

Bertie in Caisse d'Epargne next year?


----------



## Eoin Rua (13 Jul 2010)

32km of downhill 'flat out racing'...could get interesting - the gym can wait till later  

Also...disturbing amount of portly middle age men in speedos on this stage


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2010)

I dispute the fact that having Voight in front helps AS any more than it helps AC


----------



## montage (13 Jul 2010)

rich p said:


> I dispute the fact that having Voight in front helps AS any more than it helps AC




I imagine, as AS can climb a little better, that saxobank are just trying to put AC under as much pressure as possible. As soon as bertie starts to suffer then shleck will go. At least, that is my outlook


----------



## zimzum42 (13 Jul 2010)

Respect to Jens, he was trying to catch them still a good minute after his legs had stopped turning

He's like the Knights who say Ni guy or whatever it was with all of his limbs lopped off, Jens would still be gnawing at you ankles


----------



## zimzum42 (13 Jul 2010)

And respect to Cadel for suffering his balls off up there on that climb, I reckon it would take a me a couple of days to get up that thing.

Armstrong too, the old fella can still turn his pedals


What the hell happened to Wiggins though? Not much left but a TT chance and next year

Hope Cav isn't crying to hard in the foothills or wherever he must be


----------



## biking_fox (13 Jul 2010)

And the break stayed away. Just. Casar for the Win. - why did they let it get so close?

Evans has ruined any faint hopes my fantasy team ever had.


----------



## Eoin Rua (13 Jul 2010)

biking_fox said:


> Evans has ruined any faint hopes my fantasy team ever had.



Was going to put Evans in as a replacement for Armstrong - went with Schleck instead


----------



## montage (13 Jul 2010)

Wiggins is WAY off the mark


----------



## groucho (13 Jul 2010)

Awesome ride by Schleck and Contador to catch the four leaders in the last K! Thought they were gonna ride right past! 

Knackered just watching on streamed TV.


----------



## Spinney (13 Jul 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> Hope Cav isn't crying to hard in the foothills or wherever he must be


I love the commentator's phrase 'Sprinter's Self-Help Group' !


----------



## zimzum42 (13 Jul 2010)

Didn't Cipo used to just ride croggy on the back of a super-domestique?


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2010)

I thought Cuddles would lose time today but maybe a minute or two not eight.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Jul 2010)

Crackle said:


> I thought Cuddles would lose time today but maybe a minute or two not eight.



Disappointing from Evans. Mind you, it shows that Wiggins is not alone in finding the conditions this year difficult. And actually, Wiggins did alright today. He isn't going to challenge for the win, but Top 10 is still a distinct possibility.


----------



## yello (13 Jul 2010)

Evans fractured his arm on Sunday. Respect for riding at all. 

And David Millar has cracked ribs.

Hard men some of the these cyclists.


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2010)

Boassen Hagen and Brajkovic have been surprisingly disappointing


----------



## Noodley (13 Jul 2010)

I think I'll stick my neck out here and say that this is the most exciting tour for a very long time! And we're not even at half way!!

Loving it.


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2010)

Noodley said:


> I think I'll stick my neck out here and say that this is the most exciting tour for a very long time! And we're not even at half way!!
> 
> Loving it.



Yesterday it still looked quite open but today it looks more of a two horse race. Mind you two weeks to go, so anything can still happen. I was impressed and disappointed by your man Luis Sanchez. Cracking break but he failed to take it up on the flat and press his advantage, maybe he didn't have it by that point.


----------



## Noodley (13 Jul 2010)

The Pyrenees are yet to come Crackle....watch him fly!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There's an awful lot of racing to go yet....


----------



## Noodley (13 Jul 2010)

FFS!!

Just watching the highlights and Liggett claims Armstrong is only where he is due to bad luck rather than bad form! WTF!?

...and then he gets dropped out the back....

That is shocking commentary, he is such an arse-licking weasel.

Get ove him you knob - he can't cut it anymore.


----------



## MichaelM (13 Jul 2010)

Noodley said:


> FFS!!
> 
> Just watching the highlights and Liggett claims Armstrong is only where he is due to bad luck rather than bad form! WTF!?
> 
> ...



Just heard it and thought something similar myself - though not quite as strongly as you put it !


----------



## Speicher (13 Jul 2010)

Crackle said:


> Yesterday it still looked quite open but today it looks more of a two horse race. Mind you two weeks to go, so anything can still happen. I was impressed and disappointed by your man Luis Sanchez. Cracking break but he failed to take it up on the flat and press his advantage, maybe he didn't have it by that point.



Luis Leon Sanchez is in my Fantasy team, with a Joker on him today.


----------



## Noodley (13 Jul 2010)

Well done Sandy Casar, one of my favourite riders. In fact he was my 'love to see win' pick in the 'Love/Think will win the Tour' thread.


----------



## Chuffy (13 Jul 2010)

MichaelM said:


> Just heard it and thought something similar myself - though not quite as strongly as you put it !


I was thinking something ruder. 'kin fanboy..


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Jul 2010)

Noodley said:


> Well done Sandy Casar, one of my favourite riders. In fact he was my 'love to see win' pick in the 'Love/Think will win the Tour' thread.



It always raises a smile when he wins. I was reading an article the other day that was making the case that in a previous era with more basic technology, less team support and no race radios, he might have been one of the greats. He does seem to represent something real, gritty and unglamorous.


----------



## laurence (13 Jul 2010)

apparently ****strong "still has it in the legs" at the finish. sycophantic little toads

Chapeau to Evans. broken elbow, yet he fought. Another top ride by Sanchez the orange.


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2010)

Are the Americans taking their commentary as well? I know they used to do it for OLN was it. If so it would explain their heavy bias somewhat.


----------



## Foghat (13 Jul 2010)

Impressed by Schleck today. Not renowned as a descender or rouleur, but he certainly drove it well down the Madeleine and in the Maurienne valley at the end, right to the finish too, looking full of fight.

That Madeleine descent is actually pretty gruelling if you race down it - plenty of sections where you have to pedal hard (especially where the wind is against), and enough tight bends needing you to ride hard out of to get back to speed quickly. I remember it being one of the few descents where we actually encountered a Frenchie able to keep up with us!

The final Maurienne valley is also noticeably uphill in today's direction. Not sure what the wind was doing on this stage, but if the wind isn't helpful, those gradually uphill valley roads feel pretty darn heavy when in a small group and with a day's mountain passes in the legs, so it's good to see two climbers ride the rest of the race off their wheels in both the ascent and descent/valley sections.


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2010)

Whilst looking to answer my own question I came across this, old but still relevant post


----------



## Foghat (13 Jul 2010)

And just HOW 'dour' was Sunday's stage, exactly?


----------



## Willo (14 Jul 2010)

Agree with the comment on Evans, it must be so brutal to keep on pushing when you're really suffering and know your chance of winning has gone. One thing about Evans is that it's all there to see, no running and hiding on the bus; he faces up to the public and his emotion is for all to see.

Thought Schlek looked good, although think Contadot maybe just seeking to wipe out the rest of the field knowing he'll take Schlek in the TT.


----------



## Spinney (14 Jul 2010)

Willo said:


> Agree with the comment on Evans, it must be so brutal to keep on pushing when you're really suffering and know your chance of winning has gone. One thing about Evans is that it's all there to see, no running and hiding on the bus; he faces up to the public and his emotion is for all to see.



On the other hand, with Cav's propensity for saying stupid things when he's feeling emotional, perhaps it's just as well that he runs to the bus! (Even if his helmet doesn't stay there  - but seeing a video of that again - there are a lot of steps up to the 'floor' of the bus - is it possible that he just dropped it and it bounced down the steps?)


----------



## Chuffy (14 Jul 2010)

Crackle said:


> Whilst looking to answer my own question I came across this, old but still relevant post


Cackle! 

The NY Velocity guys do a (very funny) text commentary on each stage and they seem to be following coverage that uses Phil'n'Paul. Link in my sigline.


----------

